# 1-1/2 Inch Dust Collection Hose ??



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I am having zero luck trying to find 1-1/2 inch dust collection hose. I want to be able to connect my DeWalt orbital sander to my dust collection system and need 1-1/2 inch hose to fit the sander. I have looked all over (local stores and on the internet) and can't find just plain old 1-1/2 inch hose. Anyone by chance know where I might be able to find it? 

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*vacuum cleaner shops sell bulk hose*

Your area: http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=vacuum%20cleaner%20shop%20illinois&ei=UTF-8&type=

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stanley-Dust-Fr...-Adapters-/330435999052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
Also I use this type of hose and it comes with 2 two-way connector for various size ports. You have to be really clever to adapt all the slightly different size ports and hoses! I have the same sander and use this hose and adaptor to connect to my shop vac.  bill
I ordered a couple more today at $8.00 plus shipping


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I use an adapter that fits in the end of my sander and allows me to use a 2 1/2" standard shop vac hose.


----------



## Microtus (Jun 22, 2010)

My pool sweep hose is 1 1/2". A pool supply place might offer another solution though it might be over priced for what it is?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Somebody gave us one of those smallish shop-vacs.The wheels were trashed,but hose fits the Porter Cable RO perfectly.BW


----------

